# Battery disconnect switch



## Scott F (Jan 11, 2018)

My old Ranger boat has a dash mounted, push button, disconnect switch that disables all accessories and keeps them from draining my battery while the boat is off the water. I’m looking to put a similar switch on my new tin boat but I can’t find what I’m looking for. I’m only trying to disconnect the accessories not the engine so I’d like something a lot smaller than the big battery switches used that also disconnect the motor. What are you guys using?


----------



## duckman11 (Jan 11, 2018)

how is your boat wired? do you have a pos and neg that feeds a fuse panel and all accessories run from that? if so just put in a simple switch before the panel on the positive wire. it would have to be a big enough switch to carry all the amps that all of your accessories use...like maybe a 40A on/off switch would work.

WWW.ezacdc.com has good stuff


----------



## Scott F (Jan 11, 2018)

duckman11 said:


> how is your boat wired? do you have a pos and neg that feeds a fuse panel and all accessories run from that? if so just put in a simple switch before the panel on the positive wire. it would have to be a big enough switch to carry all the amps that all of your accessories use...like maybe a 40A on/off switch would work.
> 
> https://WWW.ezacdc.com has good stuff



This "simple switch" is what I'm looking for. Finding which switch to use that can handle the current and mount on my console is the problem. Ezacdc only shows rectangular mounted switches and I have no way to cut the hole to mount such a switch.


----------



## PharmD (Jan 13, 2018)

Scott F said:


> duckman11 said:
> 
> 
> > how is your boat wired? do you have a pos and neg that feeds a fuse panel and all accessories run from that? if so just put in a simple switch before the panel on the positive wire. it would have to be a big enough switch to carry all the amps that all of your accessories use...like maybe a 40A on/off switch would work.
> ...



I would also be interested in something like this for my boat. Im sure someone will come along and give us an answer. Hopefully with a direct link!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mike (Jan 13, 2018)

Did you post a picture of the current switch that I am missing?

What is the current requirement? Do you need the switch to be sealed or not?

Also, does it really have to be a pushbutton? The rectangular switches from ezacdc, for example, are rocker switches, not pushbuttons. You will find that the selection of higher current rocker switches (and toggles) is much greater than pushbuttons.


----------



## Scott F (Jan 13, 2018)

A rectangular switch would work except I have no way to cut the rectangular hole in my console. There are two of the switches on my old boat that have worked perfectly for 30 years. I'd only have to drill one hole to mount it. It would have to have at least a 20 amp rating. I've found a lot of reset switches except they only shut off when tripped. Or there are a lot of momentary contact switches. It doesn't seem like this should be difficult to find, but a switch with a high enough rating limits the choices.






These are the switches on my 30 year old Ranger.


I have found something that will work, but at $75 it seems pretty pricey.


----------



## PharmD (Jan 13, 2018)

Scott F said:


> A rectangular switch would work except I have no way to cut the rectangular hole in my console. There are two of the switches on my old boat that have worked perfectly for 30 years. I'd only have to drill one hole to mount it. It would have to have at least a 20 amp rating. I've found a lot of reset switches except they only shut off when tripped. Or there are a lot of momentary contact switches. It doesn't seem like this should be difficult to find, but a switch with a high enough rating limits the choices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea rich for my blood too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PharmD (Jan 13, 2018)

Scott F said:


> A rectangular switch would work except I have no way to cut the rectangular hole in my console. There are two of the switches on my old boat that have worked perfectly for 30 years. I'd only have to drill one hole to mount it. It would have to have at least a 20 amp rating. I've found a lot of reset switches except they only shut off when tripped. Or there are a lot of momentary contact switches. It doesn't seem like this should be difficult to find, but a switch with a high enough rating limits the choices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea rich for my blood too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mike (Jan 13, 2018)

Does this link work for you?

https://www.mouser.com/Electromechanical/Switches/Pushbutton-Switches/_/N-5g30Z1yzvvqx?P=1z0x8h3&Ns=Pricing|0

20 amp push button, in stock, sorted by price. _Read the datasheets_ to ensure it will work for you. Shipping should be $5.

Also, it is pretty easy to make a single square hole with a drill bit, and a file. 

Edit: I should note that if a switch on that page is listed as something like (ON)-OFF, it is a momentary switch, and wouldn't work for you. You want an ON-OFF, not an (ON)-OFF or an ON-(OFF).


----------



## Scott F (Jan 13, 2018)

I may remove the switch from the Ranger and take it to my Ranger dealer and see if he can get one for me.


----------



## PharmD (Jan 13, 2018)

.Mike said:


> Does this link work for you?
> 
> https://www.mouser.com/Electromechanical/Switches/Pushbutton-Switches/_/N-5g30Z1yzvvqx?P=1z0x8h3&Ns=Pricing|0
> 
> ...



Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott F (Jan 16, 2018)

I ordered a switch similar to the brass switch I posted above. If you Google SW700 switch, you will find several places to purchase with prices from $20-$30 plus shipping.


----------



## Rivernut (Jan 20, 2018)

I use these simple switches that mount on the battery terminal. No holes to drill and only about $5 on ebay.


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 21, 2018)

Plenty of simple solutions, its about setting up one wire to the motor and a parallel circuit to run the accessories with a simple on/off switch.
It doesn't take much skill to set one up like that.


----------

